# "Elect" people not acting . . . elect.



## Fergy (Dec 9, 2004)

It is alarming to me. I have met so many people in all kinds of churches that claim to be Christian, but as you work with them and speak with them you can basically tell there is something wrong--something in their spiritual life is lacking.

A recent example of this is a person I asked (who is a Reformed Baptist) of his conversion. His description was so "broad" it was rather alarming. Has anyone ever noticed this?

The same is the case whether they are very knowledgeable of religious doctrines or not. This is a great concern and I am curious who else has noticed this?

Imagine, going your whole life thinking you're elect but when that day comes, you've never come to Christ.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 9, 2004)

This is the dilemma we have with MOST people in our church.


----------



## Fergy (Dec 9, 2004)

Yes, it's sad but I guess it shoudn't be a surprise I suppose (Matt 7:21-23). I wish more would see if their foundation is _the_ Rock indeed! 

Acts 26:18 To open their eyes, and to turn them from darkness to light, and from the power of Satan unto God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins, and inheritance among them which are sanctified by faith that is in me.


----------



## Reformed1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I remember someone saying, "make your caliing and election sure..."

Hmm...can't remember who though....


----------



## Craig (Dec 9, 2004)

Can you base your impression simply on how broad their answer about their own conversion was?

If you're raised in a Christian home, it can be difficult to recount some conversion "experience".


----------



## turmeric (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh, NO! No more crises! I just can't take any more!

Seriously though, I've encountered the same thing - and one thing I'm looking for when I ask that question is what the other person's concepts of sin, salvation, atonement, etc are, not just the nature of the experience, from which the good Dr. Edwards has proved to my satisfaction that one can't tell much.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 9, 2004)

I must admit that I haven't read any of the posts in this thread... I simply looked at the title and thought, "It sort of begs the question, doesn't it?"


----------



## turmeric (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh-oh, here comes a cop! Act elect!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 13, 2004)

There are only two churches that I have been a member of that didn't seem to have that problem. It was a Reformed Presbyterian Church I loved being a member of and my first Reformed Baptist Church I attended while I was in the Navy. I believe a good pulpit will crack the door open, so to speak, for anyone who isn't alive to the truth. 

A Good Pulpit and the Spirit of God will kill that problem.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 13, 2004)

It IS a problem, but there isn't much we can do about it, I guess. WE aren't the judge of them. WE don't divide the sheep from the goats. We just encourage them and pray for their salvation, and assume that they're telling the truth when they say they've converted. And we wait patiently and hopefully for the final judgment.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 13, 2004)

Yes, sheeps and goats, wheat and tares. They are among us.


----------



## andreas (Dec 14, 2004)

***Yes, sheeps and goats, wheat and tares. They are among us.***



9 For we are labourers together with God: ye are God's husbandry, ye are God's building.
10 According to the grace of God which is given unto me, as a wise masterbuilder, I have laid the foundation, and another buildeth thereon. But let every man take heed how he buildeth thereupon.
11 For other foundation can no man lay than that is laid, which is Jesus Christ.
12 Now if any man build upon this foundation gold, silver, precious stones, WOOD, HAY, AND STUBBLE;1 Corr.3
andreas.


----------

